
Ask HN: Why do we put up with such restrictive IP contracts? - Mandatum
I&#x27;ve been a professional software developer for only 5 years. However I&#x27;ve found that 2 of my employers, one being in the Forbes Top 10 Largest American Companies, have a clause in their employment contract stating anything planned, developed or created during the employment period (including outside of work, not using the employers tools) is the property of the employers.<p>I&#x27;ve read about this a lot over the years, have continued to work on side projects and develop things in my own time. However I&#x27;d be wary of the legal battle I&#x27;d find myself in if I ever succeeded.<p>I&#x27;m not in the US, and I know in many parts of the world this clause isn&#x27;t enforceable. But it&#x27;s always in the back of my mind when I release or begin new projects.<p>Why do we put up with these clauses?<p>I felt like I haven&#x27;t fought against this because I&#x27;ve wanted these jobs. But it seems so nefarious, and considered &quot;business as usual&quot; to everyone. It feels so wrong.
======
chrisbennet
I just cross that stuff out or negotiate it to something reasonable.

